# Apps left



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a 70" 4k UHD Sony XBR70xb. I had all of these apps on my TV and was watching shows and movies on amazon and then I did the update and 90% of them left my TV. Did this happen to anyone else? If you know anything please let me know. Thank you and I appreciate your time.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I don't have direct experience with your model, but searched the net for similar problems. Until someone else checks in, have you tried Sony support at this link?


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Lumen said:


> I don't have direct experience with your model, but searched the net for similar problems. Until someone else checks in, have you tried Sony support at this link?


Thank you for responding. I called Sony support. What I have learned is that I did not have enough speed in MBS. For some reason I had all of the apps then they left. So Sony says that I need at least 3mbs and I had 2.7. My audio guy says to stream 4K you need 10mbs to see it clearly. We have switch to U-Verse and we will get 12mbs in a bundle package. We have received the gear but we have not set it up yet.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

That's great! And thanks for sharing the details with us! :T


----------

